# High School Graduation Pic May 1952



## Lon (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Oct 16, 2015)

Is that the one in our High School pictures thread, Lon?  Your pic above is clearer.

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/14570-Let-s-see-some-high-school-pics!


----------



## Lon (Oct 16, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Is that the one in our High School pictures thread, Lon?  Your pic above is clearer.
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/14570-Let-s-see-some-high-school-pics!



It's the same pic. I wasn't sure that the other one actually posted.


----------

